# Anybody Relocate Their Spare Tire?



## xcntrk

I have an Outback 292BH with an integrated rear Class I/II hitch receiver under the bumper. I also have the OE spare-tire carrier that clamps to the bumper and swings down to access the rear storage compartment available on my model.

I want to make better use of the hitch including the ability to use a few hitch accessories such as bike carrier and cargo carrier (for possible generator). Anyway, currently the swing-down tire carrier is in the way unless I use some lengthy hitch extensions. Ideally I would like to relocate my spare tire (it's also a PITA to drop down every time I want to access the rear storage compartment).

My current tongue weight is on the high end (15.5%) due to a heavy hitch setup therefore I'd prefer to leave the spare behind the rear axles of the trailer. I've seen the BAL spare tire carrier that mounts on the underbelly. Neat system but I'd be concerned about dragging on the departure angle depending on how low that unit rides.

Any bright ideas out there from other users? Thanks!


----------



## therink

I removed my spare from the bumper the day I brought it home from the dealer and removed the spare tire bracket. I use the bumper for a bike rack and carry the spare in the truck bed. 
Eventually I will get a Bal under frame carrier but until then, I throw it in the bed each time I hitch up, no biggie.


----------



## xcntrk

Thanks for the input. I would rather leave the tire where it is then carry it in the truck bed. Presently I only incur 15% of the spare tire weight on my TV payload. If I put it in the bed, then I have to carry 100% of the spare tire weight on my TV payload. I only have a half-ton pickup, so I have to get everything out of the truck bed and into the trailer at let the Outback carry the weight while my half-ton manages just the hitch weight.

I think I'll shoot for an underbelly mount of some flavor. Has anybody pulled the black corrugated plastic protective paneling? How can I approach removing some of this paneling enough to get a tire mount installed? It appears to be stapled (to what I have no idea).


----------



## CaptFX4

I made a spare tire carrier behind the rear axles of my 230RS. Fabricated some brackets that hang off the ibeam and connected them with 1" pipe. Less than $30 in materials and it's out of the way.


----------



## cdawrld

^^ Pretty Please


----------



## CaptFX4

I will take some pictures in the morning and try to get them posted. I have taken one trip with that spare tire mod (500 miles) and it didn't move. Definitely worth it to be out of the way.


----------



## Tourdfox

Geez , I'm trying to get my mods list done lol.Now this.Thanks CAPT.Look forward to seeing the pics


----------



## CaptFX4

Hopefully this works. Here's a quick rundown of what I did and used. First made the side brackets from some spare aircraft aluminum. dimensions on bracket are 14" wide x 8.5" tall. that way it supports the rim and pushed up on the underbelly a little. I bent the top of the bracket over about 1.5" so it touches center of ibeam and drilled 3 half insh holes for the bolts, just measure the ibeam for exact numbers. This was pushed as far forward toward the rear tire as I could. I bent the bottom of the bracket inward so i can place a bolt through the pipe and it also pivots so one side of the whole contraption can be dropped and slide the tire out. The round pipe is 1" conduit and 3/4" conduit to slide in and out. I bought each in 10 foot sections and just had them cut exactly in half. since its 71" from centers of Ibeams, this leaves me with only 11" of pipe that is not overlapped. to test the strength, i placed the 3/4" in the 1" and had my 8 and 4 yr old stand (combined 105 lbs) and jump on it while i supported it 2 feet of the ground. It didnt budge so I was comfortable with the weight of the tire being on it. To support the tire, just lay some aluminum perpendicular to the round pipe and i usedu-bolts to hold in place. then a hole was drilled and 6" bolts were used to hold the spare tire in place.

For operation on mine, I take off the 3 bolts on the entry side of the Outback and slide the tire out until it is just past the edge of the camper. Unbolt spare and move on.

I hated it on the rear bumper in the way of the storage and I hated carrying it in my truck.

Any questions, please ask.

Good luck to all.

Please excuse all spelling, punctuation and capitalization errors.


----------



## clarkely

xcntrk said:


> I have an Outback 292BH with an integrated rear Class I/II hitch receiver under the bumper. I also have the OE spare-tire carrier that clamps to the bumper and swings down to access the rear storage compartment available on my model.
> 
> I want to make better use of the hitch including the ability to use a few hitch accessories such as bike carrier and cargo carrier (for possible generator). Anyway, currently the swing-down tire carrier is in the way unless I use some lengthy hitch extensions. Ideally I would like to relocate my spare tire (it's also a PITA to drop down every time I want to access the rear storage compartment).
> 
> My current tongue weight is on the high end (15.5%) due to a heavy hitch setup therefore I'd prefer to leave the spare behind the rear axles of the trailer. I've seen the BAL spare tire carrier that mounts on the underbelly. Neat system but I'd be concerned about dragging on the departure angle depending on how low that unit rides.
> 
> Any bright ideas out there from other users? Thanks!


Keep in mind if you are adding a generator to the back or other heavy items ...... you are transferring/leveraging a lot of weight on the back end ..... you may end up light on the tongue......

I moved mine to the front between the A of the trailer ......... and put a lippert spare tire winch to it ........actually worked out very well ....... i was on and off the highway in about twenty minutes on a flat ..... i added a bar across the bottom.... steel square stock on all thread as a back up in case the winch would fail.... and/or to relieve constant pulling on the winch when driving/bouncing..... i drilled a hole through the all thread to hold the bolt in its place.....this way it is a pull of the pin and hand spinning of the bolt ..... no wrench needed...

I put a 3/4 square drive on the crank so it can be quickly cranked down to access with the cordless drill


----------



## Tourdfox

I'm hoping my spare will fit here.Now that i moved my battery location.Just dawned on me.I'll try it tomorrow.A little more hitch weight unfortunately if it does fit.


----------



## Tourdfox

Tourdfox said:


> I'm hoping my spare will fit here.Now that i moved my battery location.Just dawned on me.I'll try it tomorrow.A little more hitch weight unfortunately if it does fit.


 It's a no go.No fitty.


----------



## CaptFX4

I wanted my spare tire aft of the axels to help with the tongue weight. It may not help tremendously but I like where it is located now out of the way.


----------



## Phantazm2b

There is a company called Lippert that makes under belly storage systems that include a spare tire bracket in the middle.
The web site is www.Lci1.com or try this link at http://www.lci1.com/underchassis-storage-system


----------



## CaptFX4

Phantazm2b said:


> There is a company called Lippert that makes under belly storage systems that include a spare tire bracket in the middle.
> The web site is www.Lci1.com or try this link at http://www.lci1.com/underchassis-storage-system


Price is what turned me off from them.

Single storage box with spare tire carrier $378 + $245 for shipping. 
Double storage box with spare tire carrier $518 + $245 for shipping.

No thanks. I'll take my homemade contraption for less than $35. Already have towed 1000 miles and it hasn't budged.

To each their own though.


----------



## Phantazm2b

That's way to much, thanks for the price list. I'll stick to making my own as well.


----------



## Snow

If you can find one in an auto wrecker in good shape the spare tire hangers from pickem trucks would work nicely too, just have to weld in some bracing to either under the belly or tongue to attach it to and of course make sure you also have the tools to crank it down ...


----------



## Phantazm2b

Now were talking, that's a great idea, and a good friend just happens to own a wreaking yard.


----------



## Leedek

CaptFX4 said:


>


Thanks CaptFX4, your design is what I have been looking for. I am attaching a photo and would like you to correct anything you see that I have in error. I am getting ready to purchase materials. I await your OK.







Thanks again for sharing your design with the forum.

Leigh


----------



## CaptFX4

Thanks CaptFX4, your design is what I have been looking for. I am attaching a photo and would like you to correct anything you see that I have in error. I am getting ready to purchase materials. I await your OK.







Thanks again for sharing your design with the forum.

Leigh









[/quote]

I ran out to measure again just to verify. When I made this I just eyeballed it and had no measurements. Just got some scrap aircraft aluminum and went to town with band saws and bending machines.

The 14" width is correct. The height from the bottom of the I beam to the bottom of my bracket is 9". Your diagram shows 10" which would work fine. I just wanted the tire pressing on the underbelly a little. 
The bottom section where the pipe attaches is 1 1/4" wide so 12.5" on center. That's due to using 1" conduit and putting a washer on both sides of the pipe.

Let me know if you need more pictures or close ups of anything. I can load them up in the morning.

I can't wait to see you pr version.


----------



## Leedek

[/quote]

I ran out to measure again just to verify. When I made this I just eyeballed it and had no measurements. Just got some scrap aircraft aluminum and went to town with band saws and bending machines.

Let me know if you need more pictures or close ups of anything. I can load them up in the morning.

I can't wait to see you pr version.
[/quote]

Houston we are go for procurement and process will commence in T-minus three days.


----------



## pcrevelli

Snow said:


> If you can find one in an auto wrecker in good shape the spare tire hangers from pickem trucks would work nicely too, just have to weld in some bracing to either under the belly or tongue to attach it to and of course make sure you also have the tools to crank it down ...


I just completed relocating the spare on my new 230RS using the spare tire hanger from an early 90's toyota p/u ($20.00 at the local wrecking yard). They seem to cost $25 to $50 on ebay, plus shipping. I used the deep channel Super Strut for the mount to span the frame. I made brackets that bolted to the outside of the frame (borrowing from CaptFx4's design) out of angle iron, and welded the Super strut to those. One could do it all bolt together if they did not have a welder. Like most projects, it was a lot more work than I planned on, but I am happy with the result. Total investment around $70.00, and about three or four hours time. Best of all, I no longer have to lower, and reach over the dusty spare tire to access the rear storage. Thanks to everyone for their contributions, and ideas.


----------



## CaptFX4

pcrevelli said:


> If you can find one in an auto wrecker in good shape the spare tire hangers from pickem trucks would work nicely too, just have to weld in some bracing to either under the belly or tongue to attach it to and of course make sure you also have the tools to crank it down ...


I just completed relocating the spare on my new 230RS using the spare tire hanger from an early 90's toyota p/u ($20.00 at the local wrecking yard). They seem to cost $25 to $50 on ebay, plus shipping. I used the deep channel Super Strut for the mount to span the frame. I made brackets that bolted to the outside of the frame (borrowing from CaptFx4's design) out of angle iron, and welded the Super strut to those. One could do it all bolt together if they did not have a welder. Like most projects, it was a lot more work than I planned on, but I am happy with the result. Total investment around $70.00, and about three or four hours time. Best of all, I no longer have to lower, and reach over the dusty spare tire to access the rear storage. Thanks to everyone for their contributions, and ideas.
[/quote]

Sweet!! Post some pics if you're able so others can get a visual idea of the result. It's nice having that spare out of the way of the rear cargo area.


----------



## pcrevelli

CaptFX4 said:


> If you can find one in an auto wrecker in good shape the spare tire hangers from pickem trucks would work nicely too, just have to weld in some bracing to either under the belly or tongue to attach it to and of course make sure you also have the tools to crank it down ...


I just completed relocating the spare on my new 230RS using the spare tire hanger from an early 90's toyota p/u ($20.00 at the local wrecking yard). They seem to cost $25 to $50 on ebay, plus shipping. I used the deep channel Super Strut for the mount to span the frame. I made brackets that bolted to the outside of the frame (borrowing from CaptFx4's design) out of angle iron, and welded the Super strut to those. One could do it all bolt together if they did not have a welder. Like most projects, it was a lot more work than I planned on, but I am happy with the result. Total investment around $70.00, and about three or four hours time. Best of all, I no longer have to lower, and reach over the dusty spare tire to access the rear storage. Thanks to everyone for their contributions, and ideas.
[/quote]

Sweet!! Post some pics if you're able so others can get a visual idea of the result. It's nice having that spare out of the way of the rear cargo area.
[/quote]


----------



## CaptFX4

pcrevelli said:


> If you can find one in an auto wrecker in good shape the spare tire hangers from pickem trucks would work nicely too, just have to weld in some bracing to either under the belly or tongue to attach it to and of course make sure you also have the tools to crank it down ...


I just completed relocating the spare on my new 230RS using the spare tire hanger from an early 90's toyota p/u ($20.00 at the local wrecking yard). They seem to cost $25 to $50 on ebay, plus shipping. I used the deep channel Super Strut for the mount to span the frame. I made brackets that bolted to the outside of the frame (borrowing from CaptFx4's design) out of angle iron, and welded the Super strut to those. One could do it all bolt together if they did not have a welder. Like most projects, it was a lot more work than I planned on, but I am happy with the result. Total investment around $70.00, and about three or four hours time. Best of all, I no longer have to lower, and reach over the dusty spare tire to access the rear storage. Thanks to everyone for their contributions, and ideas.
[/quote]

Sweet!! Post some pics if you're able so others can get a visual idea of the result. It's nice having that spare out of the way of the rear cargo area.
[/quote]
[/quote]
That looks real good. Nice work!!


----------



## Leedek

'CaptFX4' said:


> CaptFX4, thumbright Thanks again for sharing your design with the forum.
> 
> I finally got the project done. I ended up putting the spare tire slide just in front of the axles. I used 16 gauge sheet metal stock and reinforced the angles with 2" bar stock at the two outside mounting holes. The whole assembly slides under the trailer but it seemed to put a lot of force on the opposite mount plate. I had a couple of slide brackets from DirecTV antenna and mounted it to give more structural strength. I did us stainless hardware for most connectors. I have found that in the long run stainless pays dividends. The photos below give a fair representation of what I did. If anyone would like more information just ask. CaptFX4.... you 'da MAN!! worthy


One panel is complete and one to go. I always wanted a small metal bender and Harbor Freight on sale was $31.00.

http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m285/leedek/Home/Outbackers/Spare%20Tire%20Storage/_DSC0424.jpg

Ready for the spare. It extends quite far to allow access.

http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m285/leedek/Home/Outbackers/Spare%20Tire%20Storage/_DSC0434.jpg

With the spare in place it is ready to slide into place. It does require some strength to get this up and into position. I think it's a good trade off for all the swingup/swing down of the POS rear bumper mounted monster.

http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m285/leedek/Home/Outbackers/Spare%20Tire%20Storage/_DSC0436-1.jpg

In place with one of the reinforcements in place to give structural strength when pushing the spare in place from the other side.

http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m285/leedek/Home/Outbackers/Spare%20Tire%20Storage/_DSC0439.jpg



I leave tomorrow for the week at the lake. I'm ready for a little swimming and BBQ with beer. :fishing1:

Leigh


----------



## CaptFX4

Leedek, that looks real nice. I'm down in Myrtle Beach, drove 600 miles and my spare didn't move. With your extra bracing I doubt yours will either. Please report back after your trip.

Robert, I look forward to your rendition if you decide to fab this. It maybe an easier way to accomplish the same task. Good luck.


----------



## Leedek

Our short 250 miles trip went without a problem. I failed to see a change in mileage so drag doesn't seem to be a problem. I too would like to see Robert's version in reality. I must admit that I have contemplated u-bolting a couple of casters to the pullout end of the setup. It might help with the effort required to utilize the slider. I always look to make it easier.


----------



## Leedek

Robert- Now you got me excited!







The grab bar could be the attachment place for the wheels and serve a dual purpose. It bears considerable focused attention and I will report my results. Thanks Cowboy.

Leigh


----------



## Leedek

Nice job Robert! :yeah: I will have to consider the wheels for my contraption. I like that the tire is out of the way and stays fairly protected underneath the trailer.


----------



## fjr vfr

Here are pictures I took of an Outback at the same park we were staying. It looks like a pretty good set up.


----------



## 325BH

After seeing the welding job of my tongue-to-frame (and how little contact area there is), I try to limit placing more weight on my tongue.

I changed to dual T105 batteries recently and are now putting less in the cargo area. My tongue weight has always been 15% (give or take a bit), so I am not light in that regard.

I upgraded wheels and tires right after I bought my TT last year (ST=>LT) and fabricated my own spare tire mount to handle the extra weight of the LT. However it is similar to the factory mount and is located on the rear bumper.

I like the idea of mounting the spare underneath. Are there any clearance concerns? Seems a little close to the ground, but can't tell from the photo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GovGeek

I did exactly this last weekend! Check it out on my blog with pictures and install steps I took. https://rv-therapy.com/upgrades/no-room-to-spare-under-the-rv-with-it


----------



## GovGeek

ob277rl said:


> CaptFX4 you asked to see some pics of my spare tire carrier when finished, well I finally found some time to build it. CaptFX4 your design is a great one and I would recommend using your design as it will be easier to build than the one I built. With my design a welder and a pipe bender is required and some experience doing setup and layout. Like Frank Sinatra said in his song, I have to do it my way, LOL. I used ¾" IMC pipe and 1" EMT tubing. IMC is a high strength low weight ridged electrical conduit and the EMT is light weight electrical tubing. The ¾" IMC fits nicely inside of the 1" EMT and together make for a strong and ridged installation. I did the 45 deg bends on each end just so it would tuck further under the trailer on the ends. After removing the tire carrier from the rear bumper I decided to repurpose it and cut it up to be used in the new carrier, this saved some time redesigning a new one. The carrier attaches to the driver side of the trailer via a manufactured hinge. On the curb side I used a section of channel that would slide over the outside of the I-beam and was drilled through the channel and the I-beam to accept a lock. I added two 6" wheel on the dropdown sliding section that held the spare tire, this made it easier to roll it out from under the trailer and back again. Here are some pics Good Luck.
> 
> Robert
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/gallery/album_1850/gallery_14441_1850_40979.jpg
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/gallery/album_1850/gallery_14441_1850_40048.jpg
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/gallery/album_1850/gallery_14441_1850_13907.jpg


That's really neat! Great work.


----------



## fjr vfr

My molded tank cover finally bit the dust, so I decided to relocate my LP gas tanks up onto the tongue like every other trailer. This produced lots of room where the tanks were originally, so I found the spare tire fits perfectly in this spot. I fabricated a frame to strap it against and ran a cable lock through for security. I think it looks and works great and I don't have the headaches I had with the molded cover.


----------



## fjr vfr

Thanks


----------

